# ملفات الفديو التعليميه والممتازه جدا لاخى المهندس2001 bahhar



## bahhar2001 (24 مارس 2009)

*برنامج تعليمى عن Auxiliary Boiler Plant*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم برنامج تعليمى Auxiliary Boiler Plant






http://rapidshare.com/files/212670515/Auxiliary_Boiler_Plant.zip

Password : www.arab-eng.org​

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مارس 2009)

اخى بحار جزاك الله خيرا

وجارى التحميل
الف شكر


----------



## marine_eng (27 مارس 2009)

very important thx very much


----------



## bahhar2001 (27 مارس 2009)

*فيلم يعرض طريقة Complete overhaul for diesel generator*

فيلم يعرض طريقة Complete overhaul for diesel generator​
http://rapidshare.com/files/214083469/www.arab-eng.org-Maintenance_For_Daihatsu_DK-28_Generator.zip


Password : www.arab-eng.org


----------



## marine_eng (27 مارس 2009)

very important i hope if u have more movies like that


----------



## bahhar2001 (28 مارس 2009)

*ثانى فيلم من أفلام الصيانة*

ثاني فيلم من أفلام الصيانة وهو عن التربينات​

http://rapidshare.com/files/214490836/www.arab-eng.org-_ABB-Turbine.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214490865/www.arab-eng.org-_ABB-Turbine.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214490587/www.arab-eng.org-_ABB-Turbine.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214490772/www.arab-eng.org-_ABB-Turbine.part4.rar

Password : www.arab-eng.org​


----------



## marine_eng (28 مارس 2009)

thx ya hndasa shklk sha3'al felwatanya sa7 kda


----------



## bahhar2001 (28 مارس 2009)

ايوة شغال في الوطنية


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2009)

اخى بحار مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكى .. ونريد المزيد هذا لا يكفينا هههههههه نورت اخى الفاضل


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 مارس 2009)

مجهود تحسد عليه اخى بحار والف شكر لك كثيرا ..

جارى التحميل .

وبارك الله فيك وجعل ما تفعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bahhar2001 (29 مارس 2009)

إن شاء الله جارى رفع مجموعة برامج وأفلام


----------



## م/وفاء (29 مارس 2009)

والله انا اشكرك علي هده الافلام لكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن تنزله علي رابط اخر


----------



## bahhar2001 (29 مارس 2009)

*وهذا ثانى برنامج تعليمى*

برنامج تعليمى عن Operation of Generators​





http://rapidshare.com/files/214678625/www.arab-eng.org_Operation_of_Generators.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214678727/www.arab-eng.org_Operation_of_Generators.part2.rar


Password : www.arab-eng.org​


----------



## marine_eng (29 مارس 2009)

alah ynawar 3alek ya hndasa


----------



## mariner (29 مارس 2009)

الف شكرا للبحار على هذا المجهود و يا بختك شغال على محرك 42 ألف حصان

هذا فيلم عن كيفية فك و عمل صيانة لرشاش الوقود

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/95193443/321894a1/Diesel_Engine_Injector.html


----------



## mariner (29 مارس 2009)

*الف شكرا للبحار على هذا المجهود و يا بختك شغال على محرك 42 ألف حصان

هذا فيلم عن كيفية فك و عمل صيانة لرشاش الوقود

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/..._Injector.html*​


----------



## السيد نور الدين (29 مارس 2009)

الله ينور يابطل علي هذا الانجاز الجميل


----------



## bahhar2001 (29 مارس 2009)

*ثالث برنامج تعليمى*

ثالث برنامج يتم رفعة وهو عن​






http://rapidshare.com/files/214921618/www.arab-eng.org_Operating_Ulstein_Bergen_Diesel_Engines.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/214921852/www.arab-eng.org_Operating_Ulstein_Bergen_Diesel_Engines.part2.rar

Password : www.arab-eng.org​


----------



## أمير البحر (31 مارس 2009)

جهود جبارة لكن يا ريت لو ترفع الملف على موقع تاني


----------



## أمير البحر (31 مارس 2009)

روعة مشكورة الجهود للي رفع الملف ويلي حملوا على الفور شير


----------



## أمير البحر (31 مارس 2009)

غير الرابيد شير الله يحميك من حسد الغير


----------



## أمير البحر (31 مارس 2009)

روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة 
روعة


----------



## bahhar2001 (31 مارس 2009)

*MAN B&W Overhaul of exhaust valve*

مع ثالث أفلام الصيانة وهو عن صيانة بلف العادم​

http://rapidshare.com/files/215414178/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_Overhaul_of_exhaust_valve.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215366596/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_Overhaul_of_exhaust_valve.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215366630/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_Overhaul_of_exhaust_valve.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215366271/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_Overhaul_of_exhaust_valve.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215366526/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_Overhaul_of_exhaust_valve.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/215419303/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_Overhaul_of_exhaust_valve.part6.rar

Password : www.arab-eng.org​


----------



## احمد كباكا (31 مارس 2009)

مشكورا اخى على الفيلم بس الرابط لا يعمل محتاج الباس وورد لفك الملف


----------



## bahhar2001 (31 مارس 2009)

Password : www.arab-eng.org


----------



## محمودصابر (31 مارس 2009)

thanks man but clip have error


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى بحار ويثبت الموضوع

.....

جارى التحميل الان ثم الرأى


----------



## السيد نور الدين (2 أبريل 2009)

لك كل الشكر وياريت تغير الرابيد شير


----------



## م/وفاء (4 أبريل 2009)

المهندس bahar :

انا اشكرك جدا علي هده المجموعه بالرغم من اني لم استطع انزلها الي الان .....
هل ممكن تجميع هده الافلام في dvd واحد وارسالها لي ادا امكن مع تحديد التكلفه؟؟؟؟

منتضر ردك بفارغ الصبر

تحياتي


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود و اتفق مع م / وفاء على نفس الطلب
لم انزل الافلام و لم اشاهدها (احجام كبيرة جدااااااا)


----------



## bahhar2001 (6 أبريل 2009)

*Adjustment of the mechanical VIT ( Variable Injection Timing )system.*

فليم يعرض كيفية ضبط الــ VIT 

ويمكن التحميل من عدة مواقع ​
ولكم مني أجمل تحية







http://www.qooy.com/files/0DSEVXDC/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part1.rar
http://www.qooy.com/files/16Q1UBQT/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part2.rar
http://www.qooy.com/files/13OCSW7H/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part3.rar
http://www.qooy.com/files/F2NWMUTG/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part4.rar






Password : www.arab-eng.org


----------



## bahhar2001 (6 أبريل 2009)

*Adjustment of the mechanical VIT ( Variable Injection Timing )system.*

فليم يعرض كيفية ضبط الــ VIT 

ويمكن التحميل من عدة مواقع ​
ولكم مني أجمل تحية






http://www.qooy.com/files/0DSEVXDC/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part1.rar
http://www.qooy.com/files/16Q1UBQT/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part2.rar
http://www.qooy.com/files/13OCSW7H/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part3.rar
http://www.qooy.com/files/F2NWMUTG/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-VIT_Adjustment.part4.rar






Password : www.arab-eng.org


----------



## marine_eng (6 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله على المجهود الرائع


----------



## korsansea (8 أبريل 2009)

م/بحار انت احسن واحد شوفتة فى المنتديات كلها ويا ريت تكملنا سلسلة الفيديوهات لاى حاجة ماكينة منقيات ضواغط ...................:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## الغريب71 (8 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخى ومواضيعك حلوة كتير


----------



## ناصر الدين المصرى (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الاخ بحار على المجهود وارجو معرفة كيفية التحميل


----------



## الغريب71 (11 أبريل 2009)

أخى العزيز عند محاولة فطك الضغط يخبرنى أن الملف معطوب!!


----------



## bahhar2001 (12 أبريل 2009)

*فلم عن صيانة الــ ( Fuel Pump )*








أقدم لكم اليوم فلم عن صيانة الــ ( Fuel Pump )​



Rapidshare​
http://rapidshare.com/files/219301042/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_fuel_pump_MC.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/219410847/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_fuel_pump_MC.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/219495882/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_fuel_pump_MC.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/220285067/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_fuel_pump_MC.part4_1.rar.html​http://rapidshare.com/files/219828110/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_fuel_pump_MC.part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/219733222/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W_fuel_pump_MC.part6.rar.html






Megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y6DYO17W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DLO1O8AM
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J4RC6OAV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ND8UFFS7​http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DRZQMDTG
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FMXYU5Y4




Easy Share​
http://www.easy-share.com/1904447390/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W
http://www.easy-share.com/1904450552/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W
http://www.easy-share.com/1904453955/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W
http://www.easy-share.com/1904487545/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W​http://www.easy-share.com/1904467094/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W
http://www.easy-share.com/1904461812/www.arab-eng.org-bahhar2001-B_W






Deposit Files

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/beu7gmgc6
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/y9s58lwld
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/fx88eyvvy
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/7343d9o8w​http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ru9i0x7pc
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/0u5lpg9r8






Password : www.arab-eng.org


----------



## م/وفاء (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله الف بركه والله افدتنا اكبر فائده


----------



## kw.navy.eng (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت كيف افتح الافلام


----------



## bahhar2001 (13 أبريل 2009)

اخى بعد تحميل جميع الملفات قم بفك الضغط عن طريق برنامج winrar


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أبريل 2009)

وشكرا اخى بحار ونترقب المزيد

الف شكر لتعبك


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أبريل 2009)

سلمت يداك اخى بحار ونترقب المزيد

الف شكر على تعبك معنا


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نوناز (16 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إزيك أخى bhhar2001 ، من فضلك كيف أفتح الموقع من البرنامج rapid saare 
شكرا أخى 
نوناز


----------



## محمدعشماوى (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ونريد المزيد


----------



## Eng_Moustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا محمد 

ربنا يجازيك خير ويوفقك في الدورة

اخوك مصطفى الشرقاوي


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أبريل 2009)

تم دمج مواضيع الخى المهندس bahhar2001 الى هنا ثم قمنا ب التثبيت 

والف شكر لك اخى الفاضل سيكون مرجع جيد لكل دارس ومهندس يعمل فى المجال كل الثناء والتقدير لمجودك اخى الفاضل


----------



## korsansea (18 أبريل 2009)

الله يجازيك خير اخى بحار


----------



## تامر محى (22 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## navyman (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا*

حملت الfileولكن مش قادر اعرف كلمة السر


----------



## navyman (30 أبريل 2009)

*الف شكر*

لكن لو سمحت ابعت لي الpass ward


----------



## اكوانين (1 مايو 2009)

يسلموووووووووو

جزاك الله خير

معلومات جدا رائعه

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## kamal Nashar (1 مايو 2009)

many thanks to you to site administrators


----------



## bahhar2001 (2 مايو 2009)

navyman قال:


> لكن لو سمحت ابعت لي الpass ward





navyman قال:


> حملت الfileولكن مش قادر اعرف كلمة السر





*Password : www.arab-eng.org*


----------



## م/وفاء (12 مايو 2009)

ممكن اخ bahhar انزال الجزء الاول من fuel pump maintenance مره اخري علي rapidshare.com

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## duosrl (18 مايو 2009)

bahhar2001 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقدم لكم برنامج تعليمى auxiliary boiler plant
> 
> 
> ...



*مشكور اخى وياريت المزيد فى هذا المجال... الف شكر*​


----------



## midofm (26 مايو 2009)

حياك الله عمل رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## omar_othman (1 يونيو 2009)

اشكر لك جهودك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أسعد123 (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزلا لجهودك المخلصة وياريت غير رابط لانه لم استفد من هذه الرابط (الرابيد شير


----------



## أسعد123 (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزلا لجهودك المخلصة وياريت غير رابط لانه لم استفد من هذه الرابط (الرابيد شير)


----------



## أسعد123 (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزلا لجهودك المخلصة وياريت غير رابط لانه لم استفد من هذه الرابط (الرابيد شير) مع


----------



## ياسين هانى سعد (14 يوليو 2009)

مجهود عظيم لاكني اطمع فى رفع اللنكات مرة اخري لانها لا تعمل


----------



## duosrl (23 يوليو 2009)

bahhar2001 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أقدم لكم برنامج تعليمى Auxiliary Boiler Plant
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you very much................................​


----------



## mnci (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
link512.com*​


----------



## Amr Mohamadey (8 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا و ننتظر المزيد من مافات تخص الهندسة و العمارة البحرية*

:59:


eng-maher قال:


> اخى بحار جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وجارى التحميل
> الف شكر


شكرا و ننتظر المزيد من مافات تخص الهندسة و العمارة البحرية


----------



## البحار البحري (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


برنامج رائع لحذف AUTORUN FILE من الفلاشات ويعمل تلقائيا مع وضع الفلاشة

Mercedes-Benz E 250 BlueTEC

windows HSC2 2009

HUmmer 2009

تقنيات السيارات الكهربائية

نظام التشغيل الجديد من (جوجل) يـصـيـب (مايكروسوفت) فـي (مـقـتـل)

أتفضل

شاهد القاهرة اليوم يوميا في رمضان

أستمع الي أذاعة القران الكريم​


----------



## شريف عمران (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahebrahim2009 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جهد مشكور ونتمنى وجود فيديوهات تعليمية عن auto ship واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## صلاح العكلى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى بحار 
يا ريت تشوف لى اى حاجه عن (camless engine)
اهميتهات واستخداماتها فى المجال البحرى ومميزتها وعيوبها طريقة عملها


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## korsansea (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجهود **رائع لكن اللنكات لا تعمل*


----------



## bobo8080 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

وبارك الله فيك وجعل ما تفعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fareed refaat (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل لا استطيع الدخول ولا اعرف السبب ممكن تتكرم وتشرحلى


----------



## mohamed kadeeb (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور جدا


----------



## hamd2000 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ششكررررررررررررا


----------



## hamd2000 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*اhamd2000*

:16:thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## hamd2000 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

:16:thankssssssssss


----------



## sailor_man123 (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااا*

اخ بحار شكرا الك جدا جدا من القلب على هذا المجهود المميز مواضيعك رهيييييييييبة


----------



## shark1999 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ولو ان الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## الغريب71 (4 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبة لل vit يعطى wrong passward


----------



## midofm (4 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (14 أبريل 2010)

للاسف اغلب المواضيع التى لى بها اهتمام لا تفتح عندى مثل ال complete overhaul og diesl engine etc هل هناط طريقة ما اخرى او مثل مايضهر لى على موقع الحميل error او the file can not be found نورنى يا باش مهندس من فضلك ما العمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sniperman (12 مايو 2010)

يرجى من الأخ بحار تجديد الروابط
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

مبهرة 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (16 يوليو 2010)

للأسف جميع الروابط لجميع الافلام لا تعمل الآن
وشكرا على كل الأحوال


----------



## الطوكراوي (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alwale (19 يوليو 2010)

حبيبي الروابط لاتعمل اتاكد من الروابط


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midofm (29 أبريل 2012)

اخى معظم الروابط لا تعمل ممكن اعادة الرفع


----------

